# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Anniversary Date Formula Reminder [Google Sheets]

## switzd0d

Hi guys, back for some more help that I believe will wrap up my workbook I have been using since starting up a few months ago.  I am having trouble staying on top of a anniversary type system we use in which every 4 months a raise is due.  Unless anyone has any better ideas, I was thinking of adding a column to show when their next anniversary is, and when their last one was.  And maybe some sort of conditional formatting to show that it was within this past week the persons anniversary just occurred.  Only problem is this is on google sheets.


*So what I need is:*


Column A - This is the hardcoded name of the individual
Column B - This is his original start date he started working
Column C - This is is the date his next 4 month anniversary is due
Column D - This is the date his last 4 month anniversary was (in case I missed it)

**Would like for Column D to display red or something if his last anniversary was within the past week or something.

----------


## Bernie Deitrick

In C2:

=EDATE(B2,INT(DATEDIF(B2,TODAY(),"m")/4)*4+4)

In D2:

=EDATE(B2,INT(DATEDIF(B2,TODAY(),"m")/4)*4)

Format C2:D2 for dates, and use CF for D2 with the formula option, using a formula like

=AND(D2 *greater than symbol * =TODAY()-7,D2 *Less than symbol* TODAY())


(For some reason, I cannot post with a greater than or less than symbol in a formula!!!!)

----------

